# Caran d� Ache Butane



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

*Caran d' Ache Butane*

I'm interested in purchasing a new Caran d' Ache lighter. However, I understand that this brand lighter utilizes a special butane cartridge, similar to those that Dupont lighters use, that is apparently not available in the US. Does anyone know if Caran d' Ache can use either standard Xikar or Vector butane, or where I can find specialized Caran d'Ache fuel?


----------



## nestornajwa (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a beautiful stainless Caran D'Ache trimmed with gold. Unfortunately, when the fuel ran out, I had the same problem. Today, he company makes pens exclusively, along with a few accessories, so any search for "Caran D'Ache" will just bring up a page full of expensive pens. I think the company sold its lighter division to a Chinese company that is making ugly (IMO) modern-looking lighters for about $200 (you can find a host of them on eBay, along with a few of the genuine article, but no refill cartridges). I'm pretty sure that the refill cartridges are no longer produced (like a Bentley lighter, only 100 times more expensive -- except you can find a Bentley cartridge with a little effort). My CD is irreplaceable; it retails for about $700 USED, though I paid much less about a year ago. But I cannot refill it and I don't keep or want "display pieces" that don't work. I'm tempted to just throw it away, but I probably won't. Nevertheless, I've invested serious time and effort looking for a refill cartridge with no luck whatsoever. I've seen CD flints for sale, but not the butane. None of the conventional butane adapters will work -- you just get a face full of backspray. I even tried screwing a gold DuPont cartridge into the lighter, but that yielded the same result. If I ever find myself in Paris, I'll spend my time looking for a case of refill cartridges. If you have better luck, please post.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Caran d'Ache Lighter Flints and Gas Cartridges


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Caran d'Ache Lighter Flints and Gas Cartridges


No [email protected] comment because you found it lickety split? You feelin alright bro? Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> No [email protected] comment because you found it lickety split? You feelin alright bro? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You have no idea how my smarta$$ was looking for trouble so I just over rode it and did the honorable thing and posted a link....beware what might happen to the next poor soul!:surprise:


----------



## nestornajwa (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, but there's something wrong with that site and there's no way to pay and check out. I contacted the store by phone and they acknowledged the problem. There is a long waiting list for the cartridge even if they fix the website. But thank you again for your guidance.


----------

